# It's that time of year again... shawl collar sweaters and cardigans.



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I still have my Rugby shawl cardigan and can't wait to use it more as the weather cools down. Sadly the Rugby line is gone as of two years ago, but there are still some good offerings here and there.

J. Crew has pretty decent looking shawl collar sweaters and cardigans from what I saw today at the store. (Surprisingly, also found a navy blazer that looks good even though I had to size up to 42 for it to fit correctly.)

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_feature/NewArrivals/sweaters.jsp

Any other "finds" for those who want a classic looking shawl?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Not out here, it's not. Today's high was in the mid-seventies and the next ten look to be much the same. I give it another month in SoCal.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well obviously this doesn't apply to you.


----------



## bignilk (Aug 30, 2013)

I like these from Brooks Brothers, although the shawl collar is red fleece. Maybe it's the tall looking collar that qualifies it as such.
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Glen-Plaid-Cardigan/MS00546,default,pd.html?dwvar_MS00546_Color=DKBR&contentpos=23&cgid=0224


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Got this bad boy at J Crew this summer for $43. Now it just needs to get cold...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

J. Crew sweaters... Such a sad story to me. I knew them well about 5 years ago, when J. Crew was really knocking it out of the park with some stuff. They made a great looking and feeling lambswool/rabbit fur shawl collar cardigan in navy around 2009, but the thing basically fell apart on me, it was so poorly made. And since then, they have catered way too much to the hip urban demographic to produce much of anything worth wearing (in my opinion).


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Duvel said:


> J. Crew sweaters... Such a sad story to me. I knew them well about 5 years ago, when J. Crew was really knocking it out of the park with some stuff. They made a great looking and feeling lambswool/rabbit fur shawl collar cardigan in navy around 2009, but the thing basically fell apart on me, it was so poorly made. And since then, they have catered way too much to the hip urban demographic to produce much of anything worth wearing (in my opinion).


Not sure if that was in response to mine, but while mine was purchased at J Crew, it is this guy:


----------



## bignilk (Aug 30, 2013)

Dang, I just ordered these from the J. Crew factory website. Hope they don't fall apart on me.

https://factory.jcrew.com/mens-clothing/sweaters/lambswool/PRDOVR~B3981/B3981.jsp

not a cardigan, but...

https://factory.jcrew.com/mens-clothing/sweaters/lambswool/PRDOVR~B3975/B3975.jsp


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, that's a horse of a different color. That I could wear! 



Z.J.P said:


> Not sure if that was in response to mine, but while mine was purchased at J Crew, it is this guy:


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Duvel said:


> Well, that's a horse of a different color. That I could wear!


It's an awesome piece of knitwear. I'd pay full price for their stuff any day (well, excluding VAT). I'm wanting one of their Submariner turtlenecks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Duvel said:


> J. Crew sweaters... Such a sad story to me. I knew them well about 5 years ago, when J. Crew was really knocking it out of the park with some stuff. They made a great looking and feeling lambswool/rabbit fur shawl collar cardigan in navy around 2009, but the thing basically fell apart on me, it was so poorly made. And since then, they have catered way too much to the hip urban demographic to produce much of anything worth wearing (in my opinion).


Fell apart in what way?


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

I've had a few J. Crew sweaters and they don't hold their shape well. I also had a few get holes in random spots. YMMV.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I will keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Absolutely love shawl collar cardigans... they're my go to wardrobe piece. I found some at Lands End over two years ago and wore them through high school into college and still have them. Haven't seen them on there lately but can vouch that if you see one on there, buy it! (I think these were $35-45 each and are a lambswool nylon etc. blend. Warm but rugged!)


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I will keep that in mind, thanks.


Per the J Crew stuff: I will say that the lambswool stuff holds up a bit better than the merino. I find that to be true across the board for lower priced knitwear. I have been told by a good source that Club Monaco's knitwear is a step up from J. Crew.

A few places I have seen some nice looking shawl collars are : O'Connell's, Heather Wallace, and anywhere that carries Scott and Charters Lambswool. Yes, these bump you up to higher prices, but this stuff is like military equipment: basic maintenance=years of service.

Also, I was in Hunter and Coggins in Asheville not long ago and they have a nice selection of knitwear that isn't completely listed on the website. It might be worth a call. Wonderful service there.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Orvis once again has a couple of shawl-collar cardigans this season.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Can you say more about this? What else is there? Thanks.



Z.J.P said:


> Per the J Crew stuff: I will say that the lambswool stuff holds up a bit better than the merino. I find that to be true across the board for lower priced knitwear. I have been told by a good source that Club Monaco's knitwear is a step up from J. Crew.
> 
> A few places I have seen some nice looking shawl collars are : O'Connell's, Heather Wallace, and anywhere that carries Scott and Charters Lambswool. Yes, these bump you up to higher prices, but this stuff is like military equipment: basic maintenance=years of service.
> 
> Also, I was in Hunter and Coggins in Asheville not long ago and* they have a nice selection of knitwear that isn't completely listed on the website*. It might be worth a call. Wonderful service there.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

For affordable, workhorse shawl collar cardigans, I'd take a look at WoolOver's offerings. The have a nice cardigan in British wool and another in textured lambswool that I wouldn't mind trying out.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Duvel said:


> Can you say more about this? What else is there? Thanks.


As far as specifics, I don't have a lot more.

I visited when it was still hot out, so my attention wasn't in knitwear mode just yet. I saw that they had a selection of Alan Paine and some house label Shetlands like on the website, but there seemed to be more options in the house line of sweaters. Best bet is to give them a call and set the record completely straight.

I should have put that with a disclaimer that read : Hazy recollection from a brief visit 2 months ago. My apologies if I get someone's hopes up and it turns out to be incorrect.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I miss that place. I did not buy a lot there in my time in Asheville... a couple of hats, a cap, and a sweater. I never had quite the scratch for the great stuff the store carried, but I loved haunting the place. It's in a pretty location, too, on a rather out-of-the-way corner of downtown lined with some maples. A lovely store.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been reflecting on shawl sweaters a bit lately as I consider my sweater collection (and the shawl collar seems so ubiquitous in the stores now). I've never owned one and have tended to think there is something a bit precious and slightly childlike and/or feminine about them. I feel they overtly make a guy look unaggressive, mild, and kind...but in a way that is trying too hard to make onlookers think that about the person. To me, it would seem almost comical to imagine a guy in a shawl sweater yelling at someone else. Although I could see some people thinking that same exact thing about standard cardigans, which I do wear.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

alkydrinker said:


> I've been reflecting on shawl sweaters a bit lately as I consider my sweater collection (and the shawl collar seems so ubiquitous in the stores now). I've never owned one and have tended to think there is something a bit precious and slightly childlike and/or feminine about them. I feel they overtly make a guy look unaggressive, mild, and kind...but in a way that is trying too hard to make onlookers think that about the person. To me, it would seem almost comical to imagine a guy in a shawl sweater yelling at someone else. Although I could see some people thinking that same exact thing about standard cardigans, which I do wear.


Mr. McQueen would like a word with you!


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Cough up the dough for this one from O'Connell's : 

Pick one up for me in 44 while you are there...


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> Cough up the dough for this one from O'Connell's :
> 
> Pick one up for me in 44 while you are there...


Why not go for broke?

Pure opulence.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Duvel said:


> I miss that place. I did not buy a lot there in my time in Asheville... a couple of hats, a cap, and a sweater. I never had quite the scratch for the great stuff the store carried, but I loved haunting the place. It's in a pretty location, too, on a rather out-of-the-way corner of downtown lined with some maples. A lovely store.


I was pleasantly surprised with the store. It was recommended to me by the man behind one of my favorite tumblr pages: https://glengarrysportingclub.tumblr.com/

Asheville is nice. The city doesn't seem like much at first and then unfolds into something quite unique.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Unless you have to live there. Then you quickly tire, as we did, of the constant tourism busy-ness, the continual hipster "hipper than thou" shenanigans, and the enormous disparity between the service class and the upper crust (with very little in between, where we were fortunate to sit). Nice to visit but... in other words.

At the same time, the surrounding mountainside areas are beautiful.



Z.J.P said:


> I was pleasantly surprised with the store. It was recommended to me by the man behind one of my favorite tumblr pages: https://glengarrysportingclub.tumblr.com/
> 
> Asheville is nice. The city doesn't seem like much at first and then unfolds into something quite unique.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Duvel said:


> Unless you have to live there. Then you quickly tire, as we did, of the constant tourism busy-ness, the continual hipster "hipper than thou" shenanigans, and the enormous disparity between the service class and the upper crust (with very little in between, where we were fortunate to sit). Nice to visit but... in other words.
> 
> At the same time, the surrounding mountainside areas are beautiful.


I guess there is more to unfold.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Unless you have to live there. Then you quickly tire, as we did, of the constant tourism busy-ness, the continual hipster "hipper than thou" shenanigans, *and the enormous disparity between the service class and the upper crust *(with very little in between, where we were fortunate to sit). Nice to visit but... in other words.
> 
> At the same time, the surrounding mountainside areas are beautiful.


Nicely said . And could also be said of picturesque New England. I read something recently about "the other Maine."


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Z.J.P said:


> It was recommended to me by the man behind one of my favorite tumblr pages: https://glengarrysportingclub.tumblr.com/


One of my favorite tumblrs, too. There's a relaxed vibe, and it is very smart.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I was there for 3 years and both loved it and hated it. We lived in an ideal spot just outside of town that felt like country, a little valley almost, hidden from the main road, complete with farmer neighbors who owned mules and horses. And yet downtown was just a 5-minute drive. There are many things to love about Asheville, but I found that I couldn't often get to them because of how overtaken everything was by the tourists.



Z.J.P said:


> I guess there is more to unfold.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the same Rugby as you, Jovan -- how is yours holding up? Mine has gotten fairly baggy and the collar stitching has started to pull away from the body of the shirt. I've also had to put patches on the elbows because I wore holes through both. 


Love that thing though -- maybe I'm just wearing it too much!


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I'd love to own a shawl collar but frankly, I'm not sure how much wear I'd get out of one.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't wear it that much -- I alternate between it, a crewneck Shetland also from them (whose patches I wish they had put on the shawl cardigan instead), and my Merino sweaters. I've had the same issue with the collar stitching, but a quick repair at my local guy should keep it from happening again.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Duvel said:


> I was there for 3 years and both loved it and hated it. We lived in an ideal spot just outside of town that felt like country, a little valley almost, hidden from the main road, complete with farmer neighbors who owned mules and horses. And yet downtown was just a 5-minute drive. There are many things to love about Asheville, but I found that I couldn't often get to them because of how overtaken everything was by the tourists.


As a tourist and someone who knows a few Ashevillians, I can't speak highly enough of the place. Beer, food, scenery: it's all wonderful.

We've also stayed outside of town in the surrounding mountain hamlets. Nothing like it in the fall. Perfect time for heavy knits!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Make no mistake--I speak highly of it, from the outside. It's just kind of a pain in the keister to live there full-time. Believe it or not, I am much happier in the middle of the Iowa prairie (although Minneapolis may be our final destination--I absolutely L U V that city).

And as far as the food, beer, and scenery, meh... there is just as good if not better many other places. Asheville is a bit overrated in those respects, at least in the beer and food respects.



Oak City Trad said:


> As a tourist and someone who knows a few Ashevillians, I can't speak highly enough of the place. Beer, food, scenery: it's all wonderful.
> 
> We've also stayed outside of town in the surrounding mountain hamlets. Nothing like it in the fall. Perfect time for heavy knits!


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> Cough up the dough for this one from O'Connell's :
> 
> Pick one up for me in 44 while you are there...


I have tried this on in the store. It is amazing. I am buying it when I retire and never taking it off or turning on my heat again. I plan to sit there in front of the fireplace, smoking a cigar, and slowly fading away. The cardigan is that good.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow--I'm sold. And I have a few years. Enough time to save for that, at least.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Yodan731 said:


> I have tried this on in the store. It is amazing. I am buying it when I retire and never taking it off or turning on my heat again. I plan to sit there in front of the fireplace, smoking a cigar, and slowly fading away. The cardigan is that good.


A man with good tastes !

Have you tried on the shawl cardigan from J. Press?


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

I've never tried it on, but it looks a little more refined than the O'Connell's version. Looks like a good buy. Next time I have a few grand built up in the sweater budget I'll buy one of each and do a full review on here.

Don't wait up however, as every time my sweater fund hits $165 I end up with a new O'Connell's shetland in my closet.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Five bills for a Shetland Cardigan? Wow....


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Merino, not shetland.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Though I haven't worn it yet this year, here's a picture - from last Winter - of the Rugby Ralph Lauren Shawl Collar Cardigan with suede elbow patches Jovan started this thread about:










$37 as they were shuttering the brand, if memory serves. It's quite handsome to my eyes and very warm!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's mine, cashmere from LLBean, or perhaps LandsEnd yeah that's it:
















That's a stock photo, I am not so trim.

But I almost never can wear it as it is just too warm. Though I have gotten compliments on it from a young woman 2 out of the 3 times.

Not sure how many ply. But too hot !


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Billax, that is indeed a handsome sweater and a nice deal for the price. I believe mine is from the previous year. It has dull brass buttons, herringbone knit collar and placket, and no elbow patches.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ugh, you guys are making me want a shawl cardigan, I told myself that I'm supposed to be looking at Irish fishing sweaters this year, now I'm losing my focus lol


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been looking into these for quite a while. I have looked at all the shawl cardis I could find from J.Crew (That chest pocket is awful) to Ben Silver (The price made me dizzy) and my takeaway is that in order to get the shawl look I want I have to drop at least $300. I was looking into purchasing one sport coat this year at retail (or sale retail), but if I can't find one on my list one of these sweaters will make a fantastic replacement. 

The ones that are priced under this have a few issues. They all seem unsubstantial in weight, smaller shawls, and have a flat "shawl roll". Most of them would not look right with a tie while I have seen the heavier gauge shawl cardi's look fantastic with a tie (not that I would wear a tie the majority of the time with it).

*The Rugby Shawl's seem to be the exception. Jovan's above has the look that I want. I should have purchased more than 1 when I had the chance.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as ocbd. Have been looking for a while, but cannot find what I want in the size I need (XLT).


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Someone buy this.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Z.J.P said:


> Someone buy this.


If that were my size- absolutely lol


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I have been looking into these for quite a while. I have looked at all the shawl *cardis *I could find...


In a recent issue of Esquire, they said men should preferably refer to button-front knitwear simply as a "sweater," maybe a "cardigan," but never a "cardi." Not that I listen to everything Esquire says, but I have to agree that abbreviation does sound effeminately grating.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm with you on this, OCBD. At least based on my recent trawling through the web, it looks to me like one has to spend at least $300 for anything decent.

The last decent "poor man's" choice I saw was the lambswool/rabbit hair version that J. Crew produced around 2009. I owned it and loved its traditional proportions (not too slim) and design, but it wasn't made to last. It pilled a lot very quickly, and I had trouble with stitching coming undone. Would have been a great classic piece if they'd made it a little better.

I also own this J. Crew version from two years ago, which my wife got for me: https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~95617/95617.jsp

It is really okay, surprisingly, but it is cotton, and I'm not a huge fan of cotton sweaters. But in the depths of winter, this one has been a comfort to turn to. One feature I really like about it is the collar button, something I don't see on even some of the higher-priced cardigans. You go all Bullitt in this one.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

alkydrinker said:


> In a recent issue of Esquire, they said men should preferably refer to button-front knitwear simply as a "sweater," maybe a "cardigan," but never a "cardi." Not that I listen to everything Esquire says, but I have to agree that abbreviation does sound effeminately grating.


Good point. However, in real life I would not say "cardi." I would also not admit to knowing as much about clothing as I do in real life in general unless I was among fellow clothing enthusiasts. As a matter of fact, here, my blog, and few other online destinations are the only place that I geek out on clothes. Most of my friends don't even know I have a blog let alone have I pointed out a 3/2 roll is.

I also rarely read fashion magazines. There are none (that I have discovered) that even remotely appeal to me. They feel your mind with muck.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

https://www.westaway.co.uk/mens-knitwear/william-lockie-windsor-2ply-camelhair-jacket.html

take 20% off the price for VAT if you are not in UK I guess.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

The Scott & Charters shawl cardigans from NMWA look amazing!

https://www.nomanwalksalone.com/ind...r-shawl-collar-lambswool-cardigan-jacket.html










Unionmade has a bunch of shawl cardigans too:
https://unionmadegoods.com/product/frank-leder-wool-handknitted-cardigan-in-light-grey/

https://unionmadegoods.com/product/universal-works-basket-knit-jacket-in-olive/

https://unionmadegoods.com/product/saint-james-burlington-in-navy/

NMWA's end of season sales are just ok but Unionmade's are pretty great, up to 70% off for anyone that can wait until mid to late January.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

Epaulet has a bunch of 'em too:
https://epauletnewyork.com/collections/tops/Sweaters


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought the "Heirloom Cardigan" from Epaulet and have been living in it since it arrived a couple of weeks ago. I tried to get one when they offered them a few years ago but missed the boat on my size.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks pretty nice.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Granted I have no experience with anything from epaulet or NW, but I've always been a fan of cutting out the middle man:





In this case it would save you $100


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

leisureclass said:


> Granted I have no experience with anything from epaulet or NW, but I've always been a fan of cutting out the middle man:
> 
> In this case it would save you $100


This is a great source.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Also, CC Baxter for the win.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha it's such a film, and Lemmon's character looks so great with such a basic wardrobe.

Getting back to the topic at hand, has anyone ordered from Northern Watters? If so, how are the sweaters? Did you have to pay any import taxes?

Had I not gotten a vintage model off the 'bay I would have tried these myself already as they seem like a great value.


----------



## ridethecliche (Jan 7, 2014)

hardline_42 said:


> For affordable, workhorse shawl collar cardigans, I'd take a look at WoolOver's offerings. The have a nice cardigan in British wool and another in textured lambswool that I wouldn't mind trying out.


Someone on SF was raving about some purchases they made from that site as well.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That Northern Watters knitwear link was helpful, thank you!

Anyone else have good sources for shawl collar sweaters and not cardigans? Preferably with the little button and loop and deep enough to show a shirt collar and tie.



alkydrinker said:


> In a recent issue of Esquire, they said men should preferably refer to button-front knitwear simply as a "sweater," maybe a "cardigan," but never a "cardi." Not that I listen to everything Esquire says, but I have to agree that abbreviation does sound effeminately grating.


I don't say "cardi" in real life, but I've never heard anyone else say it either. Be they man or woman. I don't think it "effeminately grating" though. Whatever you mean by that.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

^^^probably should have wrote it as "effeminate and grating." The term just rings in my ears like something a vapid woman would say.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

John Laing makes the nicest cashmere one. Carroll and Co. sell it.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

The color options are, well, cream or olive, but hot damn is this thing solid and simple for a low price.
https://onlinemilitaria.com/shopexd.asp?id=4992

I like how it is shawl collar, not shawl lapel.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

Tempest said:


> The color options are, well, cream or olive, but hot damn is this thing solid and simple for a low price.
> https://onlinemilitaria.com/shopexd.asp?id=4992
> 
> I like how it is shawl collar, not shawl lapel.


I have the green one. Great deal for the price and solidly made. They run a little short. Works for me as I'm 5'9, but it stops at hip level.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

All wool for $75? Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Tempest said:


> The color options are, well, cream or olive, but hot damn is this thing solid and simple for a low price.
> https://onlinemilitaria.com/shopexd.asp?id=4992
> 
> I like how it is shawl collar, not shawl lapel.


This is probably the best _looking_, in terms of pure styling, of all the cardigans in this thread.


----------

